# please give me constructive criticism utah trip



## shredaddiction (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi all. I would just like to thank everyone on here for all the great information I find here. Ive been trolling around but never really posted anything.

I just wanted to share a video of some great fun I had recently in Utah a week ago. We got super lucky and got dumped on in snowbird and brighton. About 15 inches.

I would love to hear your thoughts on my riding technique, as this is my first season with about 6 trips total, ever. This is my first time out west. Ive only ridden on the icecoast. First time on some fresh POW too! if back legs didnt burn so much I could've surfed over the bumps longer. I don't mind any constructive criticism at all. Please have at it.

In a couple of the clips I wasn't really trying to lay into any heavy carves. Just cruising having a blast. I was riding an Arbor Coda 162. I left the NS cobra at home because luggage was overweight unfortunately. Thanks!!!

https://youtu.be/cY-Pl6oOddo


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

The first thing you need to do is take the damn go pro out of your hand and focus soley on your riding. The whole "look at me I'm snowboarding" thing is drawing your focus away from actually shredding better. I get that powder days are fun to document but there's no reason any other time for you to be recording.


----------



## shredaddiction (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks I appreciate that. To be honest I solely only recorded for memories. It was a trip a of a lifetime for me. I wasn't recording the whole day. But I'll keep that in mind. How would you be able to see how I ride without a video? I've seen other members ask others for a video when they asked for tips.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Usually a helmet mount with someone else recording you will be the best way to tell. Not knocking and understand it was a trip but still, even in powder, your entire focus should be on riding and not getting shots. From what I could tell after watching your video briefly you've got the basics down and progression just comes from repetition. Ride as much as possible.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

shredaddiction said:


> Thanks I appreciate that. To be honest I solely only recorded for memories. It was a trip a of a lifetime for me. I wasn't recording the whole day.


I can totally relate to wanting to see yourself riding for the memory sake of the trip. 
Deacon and my family where at a very cool resort mid-season. It was very hard to capture any film as the terrain was intense for us and really did take all our focus just to ride there. NO WAY in the world I was using a pole. I did get some POV helmet shots of the tip of my board and the terrain :facepalm1: 
but I get your point it's not the same. 

Pray for a long memory so you can always remember that trip.


----------



## shredaddiction (Mar 13, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> Usually a helmet mount with someone else recording you will be the best way to tell. Not knocking and understand it was a trip but still, even in powder, your entire focus should be on riding and not getting shots. From what I could tell after watching your video briefly you've got the basics down and progression just comes from repetition. Ride as much as possible.


cool thanks. I guess it was a 50/50 on sharing some fun and just trying to see if you guys had any pointers. appreciate it. I typically dont have the gopro with me bud. but i figured it wasnt going to be often I get to go to utah so I wanted to get some footage.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Criticism? YOU DIDN'T BRING ME WITH YOU!
You riding is fine.


----------



## shredaddiction (Mar 13, 2015)

speedjason said:


> Criticism? YOU DIDN'T BRING ME WITH YOU!
> You riding is fine.


hahah thanks! lets roll! im going to try to make it back to utah or colorado next year again! its only my first season so i figured id ask the pros lol


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

shredaddiction said:


> hahah thanks! lets roll! im going to try to make it back to utah or colorado next year again! its only my first season so i figured id ask the pros lol


I need some friends who are enthusiastic about snowboarding and can really shred. It's hard to progress when they don't even know who Travis Rice is.
Went with some friends to CO the first time and I ended up riding by myself on the blues and blacks where my friends were struggling with greens.


----------



## shredaddiction (Mar 13, 2015)

speedjason said:


> I need some friends who are enthusiastic about snowboarding and can really shred. It's hard to progress when they don't even know who Travis Rice is.
> Went with some friends to CO the first time and I ended up riding by myself on the blues and blacks where my friends were struggling with greens.


lol I hear you. Im not just enthusiastic about it. Im passionate about it.

Riding by yourself? Thats no fun at all. My friends that have been riding for several years, were actually happy and surprised I didnt slow them down. I guess even though it was my first season, I had so much motivation to get better to be able to keep up or surpass my buddies.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

shredaddiction said:


> lol I hear you. Im not just enthusiastic about it. Im passionate about it.
> 
> Riding by yourself? Thats no fun at all. My friends that have been riding for several years, were actually happy and surprised I didnt slow them down. I guess even though it was my first season, I had so much motivation to get better to be able to keep up or surpass my buddies.


Actually riding by yourself is not bad unless you have someone on the same level as you.
I had great fun spending one day by myself because I can try some really sketchy stuff and I don't need to stop and wait for my buddies.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

speedjason said:


> Actually riding by yourself is not bad unless you have someone on the same level as you.
> I had great fun spending one day by myself because I can try some really sketchy stuff and I don't need to stop and wait for my buddies.


I do like riding with others, but this season have spent it riding with people who I mostly have to slow down/stop multiple times for on runs. It is getting quite old to be honest.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

shredaddiction said:


> Hi all. I would just like to thank everyone on here for all the great information I find here. Ive been trolling around but never really posted anything.
> 
> I just wanted to share a video of some great fun I had recently in Utah a week ago. We got super lucky and got dumped on in snowbird and brighton. About 15 inches.
> 
> ...


Am I the only one that hates the way the video looks when holding the GoPro out on a stick like that in front?

Your riding looks pretty good. For a person in their first season, you're doing *VERY* well, IMO.

Your Utah trip looks awesome. I'm very jealous!

<- Another East Coaster here.


----------



## shredaddiction (Mar 13, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Am I the only one that hates the way the video looks when holding the GoPro out on a stick like that in front?
> 
> Your riding looks pretty good. For a person in their first season, you're doing *VERY* well, IMO.
> 
> ...


lol to be honest I only recorded in that same angle because I was more concerned about riding. last time I was paying attention to my gopro, it made me eat shit.

but thanks bud! that really means a lot. since day one Ive been hooked. sucks I was introduced to it so late but now Im just tryna make up for lost time lol. Ive been nothing but motivated to get better and better.

what part of the east coast are you? where do you ride?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Feedback? Screw you Northern Hemisphere people and all your bloody snow :finger1:

:facepalm3:


----------



## shredaddiction (Mar 13, 2015)

Manicmouse said:


> Feedback? Screw you Northern Hemisphere people and all your bloody snow :finger1:
> 
> :facepalm3:


lol i still had to fly to see some decent snow bud. i almost feel spoiled after going out west


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

The camera is yours. The trip is yours. The day is yours. If you want to dedicate a run or two for filming yourself, go ahead. 

It does take away from your riding, but... it is nice to have memories and to see yourself and correct a few things here and there.

Other than that... i havent watched your video lol
But you got to ride 15inch? damn!! I need me some o that 

Edit: eh i watched the video, and it's really nice! so much snow; wow i think i've forgotten what good snow is like. You definitely had fun and the riding was nice enough.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I can go all day blasting the mountain but as soon as I turn on my GoPro and hold it I frickin eat shit a couple times (on challenging terrain not groomers) because I'm not paying attention. Especially on a pole. If I just hold it in my hand I'm fine as long as I focus on riding and not the shot. So I don't film that much anymore.

Hit Snowbird last year and it was a blast. I didn't find the mountain to be that steep but it sure was fun.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

shredaddiction said:


> lol i still had to fly to see some decent snow bud. i almost feel spoiled after going out west


Yeah, pretty awesome conditions in the vid


----------



## shredaddiction (Mar 13, 2015)

F1EA said:


> The camera is yours. The trip is yours. The day is yours. If you want to dedicate a run or two for filming yourself, go ahead.
> 
> It does take away from your riding, but... it is nice to have memories and to see yourself and correct a few things here and there.
> 
> ...


thanks! I figured some would flame me for recording and some wouldnt. I mean, I just had to for memories sake. It was a trip of a lifetime for me. Now, next season cant come soon enough. 

Although I thought our season was over, I think we're supposed to get 4 inches at our local mountain in PA this friday :jumping1:

I got so lucky planning that trip. I planned it about 3 weeks ahead hoping I would see some freshies.


----------



## snowbrdr (Oct 18, 2010)

shredaddiction said:


> Thanks I appreciate that. To be honest I solely only recorded for memories. It was a trip a of a lifetime for me. I wasn't recording the whole day. But I'll keep that in mind. How would you be able to see how I ride without a video? I've seen other members ask others for a video when they asked for tips.


Wow! Awesome trip! I agree and disagree with the filming aspect. You filmed about 3 minutes of what I'm sure was a lot longer trip, so I don't see the big deal filming a few runs of many. I know that trying to film can definitely interfere with being your best but filming a few runs is no biggie in my book. 
Looks like a blast and thanks for sharing your trip and the views. Having been to only one other western resort, I appreciate seeing what else is out there.


----------



## shredaddiction (Mar 13, 2015)

snowbrdr said:


> Wow! Awesome trip! I agree and disagree with the filming aspect. You filmed about 3 minutes of what I'm sure was a lot longer trip, so I don't see the big deal filming a few runs of many. I know that trying to film can definitely interfere with being your best but filming a few runs is no biggie in my book.
> Looks like a blast and thanks for sharing your trip and the views. Having been to only one other western resort, I appreciate seeing what else is out there.


anytime! I appreciate all of the good vibes from everyone on here. I would be more than happy to share any other future trips. I stayed in Utah for 6 days. I didnt want to leave but I was honestly pretty burnt out by day 5 lol. 

Hopefully next season Ill make it to whistler or colorado. I wouldnt mind going back to utah again only because now, I actually somewhat know the mountain , where to ride, and what to avoid. It got a little sketchy at times in the blizzard not knowing the mountain. visibility was lowwww. It restricted you from being able to blast without stopping.

wish i had more footage of brighton. it was smaller but such a beautiful mountain also.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

shredaddiction said:


> lol to be honest I only recorded in that same angle because I was more concerned about riding. last time I was paying attention to my gopro, it made me eat shit.
> 
> but thanks bud! that really means a lot. since day one Ive been hooked. sucks I was introduced to it so late but now Im just tryna make up for lost time lol. Ive been nothing but motivated to get better and better.
> 
> what part of the east coast are you? where do you ride?


I know a lot of people record with that angle. I'm just not a fan. But, to each their own, as they say. Paying attention to other stuff going on around and behind is a good way to lose your balance. I did this last week looking back to talk to my brother for a second and bam, I'm on the ground :laugh:

I live in Massachusetts. I ride wherever I can. The closest mountain to me is Mt. Wachusett, but I rarely go there. I probably go to Mt. Snow the most. How about yourself?


----------



## shredaddiction (Mar 13, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I know a lot of people record with that angle. I'm just not a fan. But, to each their own, as they say. Paying attention to other stuff going on around and behind is a good way to lose your balance. I did this last week looking back to talk to my brother for a second and bam, I'm on the ground :laugh:
> 
> I live in Massachusetts. I ride wherever I can. The closest mountain to me is Mt. Wachusett, but I rarely go there. I probably go to Mt. Snow the most. How about yourself?


Im from los angeles. I moved out here to Maryland for my job about 4 years ago. I usually ride the local mountains about an hour and a half away in PA. whitetail resort, wisp, liberty, and roundtop. I heard theres a nice one in northern PA called seven springs. also one in west virginia but i forgot the name. it was referred to me by radiomuse here from the forums. would really like to check em out. 

have you ever rode in Jay peak? seems like a decent place to go on the east coast.


----------



## FreshiesAllDay (Mar 4, 2015)

You are "ruddering" on some of your turns on the machine groomed runs.

Powder is a total different style and you really cant critique that. U use more lower body and surf the snow/mountain. Also technique in powder lots of times pertain to specific condtions, heavy chop, moguls, open powder.....

Your heel turn is better then your toe turn. I would lean more weight onto your edges on your turns and transfer it better. You seem to be in the back seat a little too much on your turns.

Forward, middle, back..........that should be the transition of weight on your turns for full carving........forward lean more into the turn, as you begin to turn your weight becomes more centered then when coming to the end the weight is a little further back. (dynamic riding)


----------



## snowbrdr (Oct 18, 2010)

shredaddiction said:


> anytime! I appreciate all of the good vibes from everyone on here. I would be more than happy to share any other future trips. I stayed in Utah for 6 days. I didnt want to leave but I was honestly pretty burnt out by day 5 lol.
> 
> Hopefully next season Ill make it to whistler or colorado. I wouldnt mind going back to utah again only because now, I actually somewhat know the mountain , where to ride, and what to avoid. It got a little sketchy at times in the blizzard not knowing the mountain. visibility was lowwww. It restricted you from being able to blast without stopping.
> 
> wish i had more footage of brighton. it was smaller but such a beautiful mountain also.



Was this taken at Brighton? Anyplace else? What was that tunnel with the carpet?


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

shredaddiction said:


> Im from los angeles. I moved out here to Maryland for my job about 4 years ago. I usually ride the local mountains about an hour and a half away in PA. whitetail resort, wisp, liberty, and roundtop. I heard theres a nice one in northern PA called seven springs. also one in west virginia but i forgot the name. it was referred to me by radiomuse here from the forums. would really like to check em out.
> 
> have you ever rode in Jay peak? seems like a decent place to go on the east coast.


I've never been to Jay Peak. I need to though. Hopefully either at some point this season before it is over or early next season I'll get up there. Even for me, Jay Peak is a hike at ~4 hours each way. That's a bit much for me for a day trip, so I need to plan it out a little bit.

Oh and other than the camera angle which I am not a fan of, I thought the video was awesome. If nothing else, it gives people that don't get to see those areas a chance to see what is out there. Your trip looked really awesome and the mountains looked great. I'm very jealous. I've always wanted to go to Utah and Colorado, but have never been. Everyone who goes never had enough good things to say about Utah.

One of my co-workers (skier) just went to Breckenridge last week for a trip. Unfortunately he blew his back out on the first day!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

shredaddiction said:


> Although I thought our season was over, I think we're supposed to get 4 inches at our local mountain in PA this friday :jumping1:


I would kill for some snow right now.
It's all springly now.


----------



## shredaddiction (Mar 13, 2015)

FreshiesAllDay said:


> You are "ruddering" on some of your turns on the machine groomed runs.
> 
> Powder is a total different style and you really cant critique that. U use more lower body and surf the snow/mountain. Also technique in powder lots of times pertain to specific condtions, heavy chop, moguls, open powder.....
> 
> ...


sweet! I will try to absorb everything you said and deliver it next time I ride. but like I stated above, I wasnt really trying to lay into any real carves. just cruising. but also, im not claiming I wasnt ruddering or doing anything wrong. appreciate it bud!

The conditions I was in as far as the pow was moguls at times and slightly choppy but soft enough to float over most of it as you can see if some clips. I didnt get much wide open untouched.


----------



## shredaddiction (Mar 13, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I've never been to Jay Peak. I need to though. Hopefully either at some point this season before it is over or early next season I'll get up there. Even for me, Jay Peak is a hike at ~4 hours each way. That's a bit much for me for a day trip, so I need to plan it out a little bit.
> 
> Oh and other than the camera angle which I am not a fan of, I thought the video was awesome. If nothing else, it gives people that don't get to see those areas a chance to see what is out there. Your trip looked really awesome and the mountains looked great. I'm very jealous. I've always wanted to go to Utah and Colorado, but have never been. Everyone who goes never had enough good things to say about Utah.
> 
> One of my co-workers (skier) just went to Breckenridge last week for a trip. Unfortunately he blew his back out on the first day!



darn 4 hours for you, means like 10+ for me probably!

I wish I had more time to edit the video. unfortunately Im just so busy with work. I wouldve been able to add more parts showing the mountain and more views. I ended up just making a quickie vid that was a songs length, still took me a couple hours to compose lol. thanks again. I appreciate all of these posts from you guys sincerely.

and for your co worker. im sorry to hear that. what a ruined trip. that sucks complete donkey nuts. hope hes alright. that is like the worst thing that could happen at the beginning of a trip.


----------



## shredaddiction (Mar 13, 2015)

snowbrdr said:


> Was this taken at Brighton? Anyplace else? What was that tunnel with the carpet?


80% of the vid was all snowbird. and the tree runs and stuff were brighton. when we made it to the right side(out of bounds stuff) at brighton I shut the camera off because the terrain got pretty gnarly. lots of trees and rocks/cliffs.

the tunnel was a conveyor lift at snowbird. it was a have to see for me lol. seen and read about it so much online. it wasnt anything special, but was awsome to see. it was full of pictures and artifacts to see on the way up.


----------



## shredaddiction (Mar 13, 2015)

btw it was ridiculous on how long the runs were from hidden peak (11,000ft) to the bottom. compared to the 2 minute runs on the local mountains. dreamy...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

So far, been to Whistler, Crystal, Stevens Pass, Breck, Keystone, Loveland, Snowbird, Canyons, and Park City in the general areas you mentioned. Mammoth and Tahoe too but you haven't mentioned those.

All the areas are great. Denver is super cold but the powder there is awesome, stays fresh for a while. Utah too (really, picking between the two is like choosing your favorite flavor of ice cream).

I've never experienced a town like Breckenridge and it was jam packed when we were there. Really cool experience. Nothing in Utah can compare to that in my experience so far (especially the ghost town that is Snowbird). If food and beer is your thing, heading to Denver before the resort areas is a cool thing.


----------



## shredaddiction (Mar 13, 2015)

jdang307 said:


> So far, been to Whistler, Crystal, Stevens Pass, Breck, Keystone, Loveland, Snowbird, Canyons, and Park City in the general areas you mentioned. Mammoth and Tahoe too but you haven't mentioned those.
> 
> All the areas are great. Denver is super cold but the powder there is awesome, stays fresh for a while. Utah too (really, picking between the two is like choosing your favorite flavor of ice cream).
> 
> I've never experienced a town like Breckenridge and it was jam packed when we were there. Really cool experience. Nothing in Utah can compare to that in my experience so far (especially the ghost town that is Snowbird). If food and beer is your thing, heading to Denver before the resort areas is a cool thing.



yeah, utahs 3.2% beer thing caught me by surprise. but it wasnt a deal breaker though. I will definitely try to broaden the places I check out. next season im going to try to fly home to california to visit and to make a trip out to mammoth and tahoe.


----------

